# IPS Driver Error



## elfwoo2 (Jan 8, 2008)

I keep getting this error:










from here: http://gravityxp.com/newforums/

In their support area it said run a datebase checker, I did and it came up error free. Could it be anything else on my side or do you think its on the hosts end?

Thanks,
Julie


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

As of now, everything seems to be working fine. Did you fix this or did it fix itself?


----------



## elfwoo2 (Jan 8, 2008)

It isn't working for me or anyone else that i know of now. I can get the site to load, by refreshing a ton of times. But if i click to log in or anything it comes up with the "page cannot be displayed" and if i refresh some more I can log in. But when i try and go into a thread it comes up with that IPS error.


----------

